# Two people told me they'd come



## cyaxares_died

Lütfen bana düzeltmeye yardim edersiniz.
''Bu hafta sonu iki kişi geldiği dediler, ama eğer gelecekseler belli değil''


----------



## Adam S.

Bu haftasonu iki kişinin geleceğini söylediler, ama gelip gelmeyeceği belli değil.


----------



## Rallino

You can also say:

......*; ama gelecekler mi belli değil.*

always a semi-colon before *ama*.


----------



## Rallino

Adam S. said:


> Bu haftasonu iki kişi*nin *geleceğini söylediler, ama gelip gelmeyeceği belli değil.



That means: *They told me two people will come this week-end...*

Since the sentence says:

Two people told me they'd come...

Bu haftasonu İki kişi bana, geleceklerini söylediler...

I wanted to prevent just a small mistake


----------



## Adam S.

Lütfen bana düzeltmek yardim edersiniz.
Ben çok teşekkür söylemek var. Siz niye gülmek?


----------



## cyaxares_died

Teşekürler hepsinizi.

''...düzeltmeye yardim edersiniz'' (?)


----------



## Adam S.

yardım edin(-iz)

Hepinize teşekkürler!


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> Lütfen cümleyi düzeltmeme yardim eder misiniz?
> ''Bu hafta sonu iki kişi geldiği dediler, ama eğer gelecekseler belli değil''



*''Bu hafta sonu iki kişinin geleceğini söylediler; ama gelip gelmeyecekleri belli değil''*

*''Bu hafta sonu iki kişi gelecek dediler; ama gelip gelmeyecekleri belli değil''*


----------



## Qomi

cyaxares_died said:


> Lütfen bana düzeltmeye yardim edersiniz.



Sorry but I couldn't help correcting.  You should say:

Lütfen düzeltmeme yardım eder misiniz?


----------

